# Stratos Global Corp. (SGB-T) historical share price?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Stratos Global Corporation
*Stratos Global Corporation* was a Canada-based telecommunications company founded in 1985, mainly serving maritime, government and oil and gas markets around the world. It was acquired by Inmarsat in 2009.

I had some shares in Stratos. Is there anywhere to find a price history of the shares when they were under the Stratos symbol SGB?


----------

